# كتاب "النفط والعلاقات الدولية"



## daylight (9 أكتوبر 2006)

كتاب رائع أتمنى أن ينال أعجاب المهتمين بكل مايتعلق بأقتصاديات الطاقه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

نورت قسم الطاقة المتجددة

ولو اني ما أحب كلمة نفط

بس مقبولة بس لانها منك،،،، بارك الله فيك


----------



## daylight (10 أكتوبر 2006)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> نورت قسم الطاقة المتجددة
> 
> ولو اني ما أحب كلمة نفط
> 
> بس مقبولة بس لانها منك،،،، بارك الله فيك


 
شكرا للمداخله اللطيفه
لكن للأسف الشديد هناك الكثير الكثير من الأمور التي لا نحبها ولكننا مرغمين على الأعتراف بوجودها وتأثيرها مثل النفط
كما ان أزمة الطاقه في عام 1973 هي مادفعت العالم للتوجه الى الطاقه النظيفه او الدائمه


----------



## FAHED M M (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الى المشاركين المحترمين
اسمحوا لي بهذة المشاركة والتي تحتوي على توضيح يبين مدى اهمية الطاقة في العلاقات الدوليه و خاصه *البترول* .
والذي يعتبر من اهم عوامل انعدام الامن والسلم العالمي في المستقبل القريب


----------



## بلا رقيب (14 مايو 2009)

كتب رائع بلا اكثر من رائع 
بلا توفيق ان شاء الله


----------

